# Looking for Halocaridina Rubra aka Opae Ula



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

I just learned about these shrimp not long ago (like 2 hours hahah) and I would really like to try my hand at them! Only problem is I don't know where I can find them. 

I found a few suppliers in the states but the shipping is pretty rough. Group buy maybe 

Or if anyone can help with some leads that would be awesome!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I think shrimp fever had them at one point, perhaps you could give him a ring and see if he still has or could possibly bring them in?

I was personally contemplating doing a tank for them a year ago, pretty cool little shrimps.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you are going to do a group buy from the company which claims that they are "the ONLY company *in the world* that sells captive-bred Supershrimp/Opae ula to hobbyists", please count me in. I am definitely interested in their guppies and endlers.


----------

